

Awesome new service Lots of possibilities here - 2908123
http://knotlink.com/

======
georgemcbay
If anyone from the Knotlink team reads this, please take this as constructive
criticism, because that's how it is intended but here's what I did:

Clicked link, clicked "Learn More", learned nothing, closed tab.

------
2908123
Thank you for your input. Will try to make the about page more clearer.

